# British shorthair?



## mrhoof (Aug 31, 2003)

I bought a supposedly British blue recently but when I got it home looked
at the paperwork and it all looked a bit dodgy under close scrutiny.
The breeder told me that the mother had died when the kitten was 4 weeks old and had to be hand weaned thats why he:s so small for 12 weeks.When I got him home I realised he probably looked about 6 weeks.
He has lots of British shorthair charecteristics but very thin legs.
Is this because he:s still very young or is he likely a cross


----------



## mrhoof (Aug 31, 2003)

I have put a photo on the cat photos page (Flumf)


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I was hoping that someone would answer you. I am sorry, but I don't know much about those particular breeds. (Just that I think they are beautiful!)


----------



## mrhoof (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.
As an answer to Aine about calling the lady who sold me the kitten,if she,s
lied once the chances of getting an answer that I can take as being the truth is 0.
I have looked on the certificate of pedigree and where it says reg no there
is a blank space.All this is a bit irrelivant because I am keeping the kitten 
whatever he is,I was just curious as to whether or not I have a pedigree
or a cross but it wont make any diferance


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know anything about the breed either. Your kitten is beautiful!!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I am also glad that it doesn't make a difference to you, but you do have a right to get some money refunded if this breeder lied. I also think it would be worth it to prevent this person from doing it to someone else. My aunt bought a Yorkie several years ago that was supposed to be a tea-cup sized dog. Well, the dog had all of his papers, but he ended up alot bigger than the breeder said. I believe this lady lied because she just wanted to make money. I wish that my aunt would have complained, but she didn't. My aunt loves this dog so much that it doesn't matter. But, it's not fair to people who may want to show these animals.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't really tell if your brittish shorthair really is a brittish shorthair or if it's a crossbreed, I'm not an expert on that breed bur anyway it's a really cute cat  

But there's something about the breeder that smells bad. Every serious breeder should have the correct paperwork and it doesn't seem to be correct in your case. Do you know if the breeder is a member of any cat association CFA, TICA etc? If the breeder is a member you should call the committee and tell them about the breeder. They can probably check and see if your cat is in the registry or not.

I wish you all the luck in the world with the kitten!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know anything about the breed, but I just want to say what a pretty kitty he is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I absolutely agree with those who suggested that you follow through. If she sold you a pet quality kitten without papers, that's fine, but you have a right to see the registration of the parents. If she refused to show you that, she has cheated you, and will probably cheat others.

Many years ago, I bought a collie pup. I found out later--despite the fact that it was registered, that it was a collie/retriever mix. (I had taken it to a puppy match, and it looked nothing like the other collie pups) The president of the collie club and the members told her that she should refund at least 2/3 of the money to everyone who had bought pups, and they would give her a free breeding to a champion sire. She realized that this was just the beginning of what would happen when all the other buyers discovered the truth. I kept the pup, had him neutered, and got another collie. It had been the dream of a lifetime for me to have a collie.


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*British shorthair*

I think I would find out why the Mother died, did she have a communicable disease? I have a kitten, now six months old (just a mixed breed), his mother died when he was three weeks old. I bottle fed him and he was a little butter-ball. He did go through that lanky stage when he started running around and is now filling out with muscle. I am sure there is an association for British Shorthairs, contact them over the internet. Hope the kitty does ok as they are gorgeous cats.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Take a look at the CFA's cat breed site. They show revealing pictures of British Shorthairs. I believe one of the most obvious features about that breed of cat is that their face has a "Winston Churchill" appearance.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that's a Britis shorthair...not a Russian Blue. My friend has a British shorthair, and when he was young, he looked exactly like that, now he is much fatter, but the facial features are still the same. Talk to other breeders and see if he's really a british shorthair or not.


----------



## phoenixcat (Dec 28, 2003)

He sure looks like a brit to me  However I've known kittens who looked like a brit early on, but they changed a lot. But heREALLY looks brit. Can't be sure tho. He's adorable (we were considering a brit, but didn't get one because...well...irresistable kittens at the shelter were the culprits). But he's absoloutly gorgeous, and I'm completely jealous!
Good luck, and definently find out about his paperwork!


----------

